# Help me in graduation project



## abanoup serry (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*I have a 3 axis CNC machine running with stepper motors with interface cards *​​ ​​ *M109 stepper motor interface 6 pin.*​​ *M108 4-fold Interface switch.*

​​ *But I have no idea how interface cards work to configure it through MACH3 software*​​ ​​ *Please help me with this problem *​​


----------



## بشار عزام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بتستطيع تستخدم مدخلات الكمبيوتر


----------



## abanoup serry (25 ديسمبر 2009)

i can use parallel port (lpt)


----------

